# LFTF



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

I


IT.Fisherman said:


> About to call it a morning. Out in Jackson. Not even a gobble. 150 acres between two properties in two counties, both normally LOADED with turkey, and I have only seen 2 hens and not heard a gobble in the last 5 hunts. Roosts empty. Might be time to take a week or so break for me.


Im thinking these birds are experiencing pressure this season they have never felt before


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Welp neighbor ended the hunt for me. Seen him tearing around the back of his property in his tractor. Guess I’ll be moving on to a different property for my next hunt. Got that all lined up with the property owner, just need to find a day I can get out. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice tom down!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

old graybeard said:


> Good luck. Stalking turkeys is like trying to catch a fart in the wind.


You think it's difficult solo, try it with 2 amped up teenage boys. Found 3 long beards with 5-8 hens. I tried explaining to them what we we're going to try & do. Evidently I was speaking in a strange language they didn't understand haha. Yeah it didn't work


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I gave up. Walked 5 miles looking and calling. No gobbles, no sign.

I'll get one next week somehow.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> One last calling sequence before departure. What's that? Yes sir! A gobble from in the woods. Yelp. Gobble. Wait.
> 
> For the fourth time, guess who's back? Back again. We've created a monster.
> 
> View attachment 526861


Will the real jake Shady please stand up...


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I couldn't sleep last night I was so excited! My fiancee punched a tag at 7:55 this morning. I got in a shouting match with an ornery hen and 3 Toms came in following the hen. They put on a show for us until the biggest of the three finally separated enough for a clean shot. 45 yards with a 20 ga loaded w/TSS. Haven't measured the beard or spurs yet but I'm guessing the beard to be over 10" and 1" spurs. Beautiful morning!

Now it's my turn!


----------



## hernandez3 (Apr 26, 2020)

530 soon as I got out my car they were gobbling for 30 mins. Got within 100 yards but then they just stopped. Come 8 they're back at it not coming closer or moving away so I decide to go for a walk I got closer then settled in tried to call him in wasn't interested. Hope tomorrow brings better luck. Good luck guys 

Sent from my GM1915 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Hunting public land this morning. Had 2 gobblers off in the distance. Made a couple moves to close the gap. Ended up going through some nasty swamp and use my tracker app while I was following him. Took me 1/10 of a mile through some swamp Got within about 50 yards of the gobbler but just couldn’t see him. Too much of the thick stuff. Wind picked up here quite a bit in the thumb. Did a little scouting and found a couple new spots that look promising, jump one bird off the roost ,seen one hen walking off in the distance, area I’ve never hunted before. Might give it a shot this afternoon and definitely tomorrow in the a.m.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Will the real jake Shady please stand up...


Exactly. This is getting silly, really. Now you know I get itchy with this many hunts in a row and no kills. I almost followed that last appearance with:

"Now this looks like a job for me
So everybody just follow me
'Cause we need a little controversy"

But...took a breath...put the shotgun down... and then packed up the tents.

There's still time.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> Exactly. This is getting silly, really. Now you know I get itchy with this many hunts in a row and no kills. I almost followed that last appearance with:
> 
> "Now this looks like a job for me
> So everybody just follow me
> ...


I can almost hear that in your head. "Just put the gun down!"
& It's not like 3echo's a turkey Co-op right? So if he keeps it up & you don't mind a little more ribbing on hear (from certain people) then Let Her Rip Taterchip!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

hernandez3 said:


> 530 soon as I got out my car they were gobbling for 30 mins. Got within 100 yards but then they just stopped. Come 8 they're back at it not coming closer or moving away so I decide to go for a walk I got closer then settled in tried to call him in wasn't interested. Hope tomorrow brings better luck. Good luck guys
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It sounds like you're really close. That's a positive!


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 526965


There it is! Nice job Z! Did you kill it or call it? Or both?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 526965


Great bird! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

thill said:


> I couldn't sleep last night I was so excited! My fiancee punched a tag at 7:55 this morning. I got in a shouting match with an ornery hen and 3 Toms came in following the hen. They put on a show for us until the biggest of the three finally separated enough for a clean shot. 45 yards with a 20 ga loaded w/TSS. Haven't measured the beard or spurs yet but I'm guessing the beard to be over 10" and 1" spurs. Beautiful morning!
> 
> Now it's my turn!
> 
> ...


Great bird! Impressive ring on her finger too. Congrats!


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> There it is! Nice job Z! Did you kill it or call it? Or both?


both! Had gobbling all morning. Followed them until I ran out of room. A hen joined the party and they shut up for a while. I was about to leave when a hen started yelping. I proceeded to yelp back and we got in a very loud argument for 20 minutes, gobblers would sound off when we really started yelling. Then it went quiet. I dropped down the ridge and came up a little closer to where they were coming from. Had a little more conversation with the hen and it went quiet again. Was about to leave again so hit the box call and they hammered right back. 10 minutes go by I call again and they hammered right back again. Waiting patiently, they sound off again on their own looking for me, CLOSE! Could not see them, let out some quiet puts, they hammered right back. I could hear them spitting, then, THERE! A strutting fan coming through the cover. Two! Shot this one at about 30 yards


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Epic 5 minute hunt this afternoon


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Back at it but I think this is gonna be a short set. Very warm out wins out of the south west at 23 Gusts at the 30.still feel blessed to be in gods great outdoors


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Epic 5 minute hunt this afternoon


Do tell...


----------



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)

Nephew was finally able to get a good clean shot on one. Needless to say, he's pretty stoked.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Cousins boy filled his 1st turkey tag late this morning.









There's been 3 longbeards out there we've been watching where he got his. Just did a drive by & the other 2 are still out there strutting their stuff. Going to use the the opposite side of the field he killed in tommorow am & show my kid what it's like to hunt SUPER pressured birds hahaha. If nothing else it should be an education for him


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Zig Zag said:


> Nephew was finally able to get a good clean shot on one. Needless to say, he's pretty stoked.
> 
> View attachment 527071


Awesome Job & congratulations to your nephew!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Namrock said:


> Do tell...


Go out this afternoon first time planned on a 20 minute and sal gets up after 5. I'm like WTH. Sal's hardcore as they get. She's like I'm bleeping. Overed in time KS were going to tsc to get treatment.

Honestly we never had them til a few years ago up here. Last year they were in truck k assuming off us.

Sawyers pretty expensive go to TSC buy the concentrate dilute 19-1. You'll save a pile and it's the same and works awesome. You'll have a couple years worth probably.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Zig Zag said:


> Nephew was finally able to get a good clean shot on one. Needless to say, he's pretty stoked.
> 
> View attachment 527071


Congrats to the boy! Nice bird.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Namrock said:


> Cousins boy filled his 1st turkey tag late this morning.
> View attachment 527073
> 
> 
> There's been 3 longbeards out there we've been watching where he got his. Just did a drive by & the other 2 are still out there strutting their stuff. Going to use the the opposite side of the field he killed in tommorow am & show my kid what it's like to hunt SUPER pressured birds hahaha. If nothing else it should be an education for him


He did good! Fine looking bird.


----------



## jc bowhunter (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats to the successful hunters. Been a struggle for two days getting any gobble after fly down in K. Seems every pull off has a vehicle which is unusual. Back at it in the morning 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

jgordy said:


> Congrats to the successful hunters. Been a struggle for two days getting any gobble after fly down in K. Seems every pull off has a vehicle which is unusual. Back at it in the morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Same by me. Just a non stop parade of quads and side by sides. Guess we know how most spent their TrumpBux. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

Mushroom hunters everywhere in wexford and manistee. Camps all over the NF looking for morels.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

hmrx said:


> Mushroom hunters everywhere in wexford and manistee. Camps all over the NF looking for morels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hmm I remember the last time I camped in the Pigeon it was second week of May, and we thought we picked a remote spot for our scouting camp, but had 2-3 mushroom hunters walk right through it. I’d imagine it doesn’t help the hunting much. We did see elk though. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Loo


jgordy said:


> Congrats to the successful hunters. Been a struggle for two days getting any gobble after fly down in K. Seems every pull off has a vehicle which is unusual. Back at it in the morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Logged over 1000 miles in K the second season. 
Havent shot a jake in a very long time and was happy as clam to take one the last day. Hunters everywhere. Birds a very weary and few and far between.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Go out this afternoon first time planned on a 20 minute and sal gets up after 5. I'm like WTH. Sal's hardcore as they get. She's like I'm bleeping. Overed in time KS were going to tsc to get treatment.
> 
> Honestly we never had them til a few years ago up here. Last year they were in truck k assuming off us.
> 
> ...


Good info thanks. When my Sawyer's runs out I'll keep that in mind for next spring. BTW, lost the striker that came with my assassin glass, got a recommendation on a replacement for it?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Namrock said:


> Good info thanks. When my Sawyer's runs out I'll keep that in mind for next spring. BTW, lost the striker that came with my assassin glass, got a recommendation on a replacement for it?


Dymondwood


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

I got it done this evening. It has been a tuff season in area K for sure. I have been scouting and taking others hunting since first season started. Low birds numbers and people all over enjoying the outdoors. I hunted the 234 hunt. I hunted 3 different counties yesterday to see 2 toms and 3 hens. This morning we saw same 2 toms and 2 hens from Friday. I was hoping dad would get shot but they hung up. Dad didn’t want to hunt this afternoon so l went to a property my buddy's been seeing birds in to hunt evening. Got in blind about 3 and boy was it a hot afternoon sitting in a blind but it paid off. Saw 8 jakes, 6-8 hens and 1 Tom. I pulled the trigger on a Tom that weigh 23lb, 10” beard and 1.5” spurs.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

My wife and I tag teamed up for one memory filled hunt. Luckily i had not purchased my License for area K first week because of the house arrest rules in place. Lucky for us we managed to do a cabin security check weekend before the lockdown was implemented. I took advantage of the opportunity to scout and Spent an entire day on foot and driving back roads looking for birds Using "Huntscout" (love this tool app over onx) marking all sightings/times.
Once i knew our first week hunt was not going to happen decided to take advantage of the 0234 hunt after the house arrest rules were loosened up. We decided to hunt a long public land pine ridge a couple Toms use to pull hens off our property/foodplots when the early mating season starts up. Our first hunt saturday morning we got nestled in at 6am. I did not figure to see/hear birds till 10ish but shortly after 7 heard our first Big woods Tom gobble a far distant to our west, great. few minutes later second gobble northwest of us maybe 300yds or so, tom #2 great.
Momma decided to call to see if the closer bird would respond, bingo he did. Now the fun begins. He played the calling game for a 20min not seeming to move.
He then went sllent for a short time until momma tried another call and bam thunder chicken had closed the gap and now was within 80yds. He must of ran to the call while things got silent. My wife watched him pace back and forth on an old logging trail (i could not see him due to row of pines blocking my view. As she called back and forth it was clear he was making the hen decoys come to him. After 30mins or so of back and forth calling i asked my wife give me the call so I did a series of purrr cluck, purrr cluck. That was was the ticket he broke for us! The tom circled us slightly once he got within 50yds I could see him clearly I continued the purr clucks, gosh he would just go crazy and now made a bee line for the decoys. I told my wife the jake decoy will end his life you watch. As he moved into shooting range he walk passed the hen decoys and headed to the Jake decoy BAM BTD. Not the biggest tom in the woods but his weight was outstanding. 7in beautiful autumn colored beard, 7/8 spurs, 24lbs scaled on the turkey pole. Shot with my old faithful 870 3in #6 25yds
It was an hour long rush for my wife and i a hunt we will never forget. Time spent with my bride I will treasure for ever. Now its time to get my son a bird there still is another tom to be hunted. Good luck all.


----------

